# [SOLVED] basic new settings for apache 2.4

## Wallsandfences

Since I upgraded my apache to 2.4 (from an ancient version) it does not start anymore. I figure I have an outdated config.

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start

apache2         | * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2         |apache2: Syntax error on line 72 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load modules/mod_authn_default.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_authn_default.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

I intend to start with a maiden configuration, httpd.conf is new, still I get this error. How to proceed?

RüdigerLast edited by Wallsandfences on Thu Jan 31, 2013 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

id comment the mod_authn line for the time being to get it running first before you really fix the root of the problem....  mod_authn_default..so not found....

id run updatedb

then 

locate mod_authn_default

if it finds the .so in another location, make ur config point to that location

or symlink to where config is looking

or just leave mod_authn commented and go about your day =D

----------

## Wallsandfences

This does not work, these modules are outdated, the question is, why apache2 still demands them.

Rüdiger

----------

## 666threesixes666

my best guess (as i cannot even find my httpd.conf right now) is that its script is referencing a directory like /etc/modules.d and modules.d has the old scripts requiring outdated modules.  ill keep digging around for ya

----------

## Wallsandfences

some progress, but now it states:

```
etc/init.d/apache2 start

apache2         | * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                             [ ok ]

apache2         | * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2         |apache2: Syntax error on line 169 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: unixd_config

apache2         | * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

----------

## syn0ptik

there something wrong with php module, as it says

```
libphp5.so: undefined symbol: unixd_config 
```

try rebuild this module

----------

## 666threesixes666

mv ur modules.d or what ever apache_php5.so or what ever to apache_php5.so.backup what ever and see if it starts with out it....  i believe the file its calling up references the php5.so (and it needs to be rebuilt ultimately if you want to use it) but you still want to get the http running before you start adding complexity to it.

(or just change your line in your httpd.conf to read #Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf to omit any extra modules for the time being)

----------

## Wallsandfences

I re-emerged php, ensured that the php-symlink (libphp5.so) is valid and get now:

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start

apache2         | * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2         |AH00526: Syntax error on line 112 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:

apache2         |Invalid command 'Order', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

apache2         | * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

The respective line is:

```
# We configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of features.

<Directory />

   Options FollowSymLinks

   AllowOverride None

   Order deny,allow

   Deny from all

</Directory>
```

----------

## Wallsandfences

oops, found that:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html

so, please ignore all for now and i see if I can solve it. DONE

----------

